# Schatzsuche in Wow



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr alle.Ich habe dieses Spiel schon mit anderen Spielen gespielt.Man denkt sich aus wo ein Schatz liegen könnte und gibt dann Tipps.
Beispiel: es Stehen viele Bäume außen rum, es wird bewacht, es liegt unter einem großen Baum.

Lösung:Unter dem großen Baum im Hinterland. 

Also, hier ist das erste:
Da wo mein Schatz liegtist immer Frühling.
Über meinem Schatz schwebt etwas grünes.
Es sind viele Lieblingstiere der Blutelfen drum rum.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Dein Schatz ist im Startgebiet der Blutelfen unter dem schwebenden grünen Kristall bei den Manawyrms, wa^^

FFA


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Richtig. ICh stell dann nochmal eines


Oöm..

MEin Schatz kann man imSpielnicht finden
Mein Schatz ist unter der Erde
Mein schatz ist dort, wo einst jemand festgehalten wurde und ein Massaker gemetztelt wurde wegen dieser Person


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Juli 2009)

Das Gefänis Illidans?


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAAA! Los, versteck einen!


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiel seit ner Weile kein WoW mehr aber ich glaub ich kann mich noch an nen Ort erinnern an dem ein Schatz liegen könnte:
Der Schatz liegt unter einer umgefallenen Statue.
In der Ferne hört man hin und wieder einen Helikopter durchfliegen.
Das Meeresrauschen hingegen hört man recht laut und deutlich.

Wo liegt der Schatz?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Nicht übel das Rätsel...Ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## Hubautz (20. Juli 2009)

In Aszhara ganz unten im Osten. Da liegt die Statue von Ravendingens (?) bei den Nagas. Dahinter im Meer ist die Insel, wo man die Ally Quest mit den Leuchtfeuern abgibt.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FFA


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

Mein Schatz ist nass, man hoert gurgeln. 
Um den ort, wo er sich befindet, raenken sich duestere legenden.
runherum ist alles gruen, und viele Baeume


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Juli 2009)

öhh....tiefschwarze grotte?


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

nein, die ist nicht ganz gruen und da sind wenig baeume^^


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Juli 2009)

öhm...in der kótze? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Juli 2009)

@dragon1: Da gibt es denke ich mal mehrere Alternativen. Murlocs, Bäume und Legenden sind in dem Spiel gut vertreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tippe daher einfach mal auf den Wald von Elwynn? Wobei mir dort ein wenig die düsternen Legenden fehlen.


----------



## Hubautz (21. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht in Stranglethorn bei den Murlocs im Meer, wo die Trollegendentafeln sind?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> @dragon1: Da gibt es denke ich mal mehrere Alternativen. Murlocs, Bäume und Legenden sind in dem Spiel gut vertreten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig, damit meint ich den see.
der ist ja eine gewisse anspielung
your turn


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Juli 2009)

Nagut. Auch wenn ich sowas ansich nicht kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_"Mein Schatz befindet sich am Rande einer der grünsten und pflanzenreichsten Gegenden. Gleichwohl auf trockenem und verdorrtem Boden.
Er befindet sich am Eingang von unsagbaren Leid, von epischen Schlachten und Blutvergissen. Trotzdem auf friedlichem Land."_​
Fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass es aus Hordensicht geschrieben wurde. Und ja, dass ist relevant. Naja, hoffe es passt soweit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2009)

brachland?


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

war auch mein erster gedanke, allerdings gibts im brachland nur die oasen wenns um grün und pflanzenreich geht. der rest ist eher wüste (heißt ja auch brachland)..

verstehe es eher andersrum, das gebiet ist eigentlich grün, aber der ort wo der schatz liegt ist trotzdem verdorrt.

hm, ich komm nich drauf ..


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Juli 2009)

@ dragon1: Ansich hast du Recht. Eigentlich hätte ich es gerne etwas genauer gehabt, weil man es eigentlich auch möglich wäre den Ort exakt zu bestimmen. Möchte aber auch nicht, dass hier tagelang an meinem Rätsel rumgedoktort wird. Unter Umständen habe ich etwas so formuliert, dass es komplett anders verstanden wird.

Daher löse ich hier einfach mal auf, wie ich meine Formulierung meinte.


_"Mein Schatz befindet sich am Rande einer der grünsten und pflanzenreichsten Gegenden._ <- Habe extra geschrieben *am Rande*, also nicht direkt innerhalb. Damit ist das Eschental gemeint und der Schatz liegt am Rande zum Eschental.
_Gleichwohl auf trockenem und verdorrtem Boden._ <- *Auf* trockenem Boden. Klar, Brachland.
_Er befindet sich am Eingang von unsagbaren Leid, von epischen Schlachten und Blutvergissen. _ <- *Am Eingang* zur Warsong Schlucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser befindet sich bekanntlich im nördlichen Teil vom Brachland kurz vorm Eschental.
_Trotzdem auf friedlichem Land."_ <- Das einfach noch als Gegenstück zu den epischen Schlachten und um die Sache etwas komplizierter zu machen. Das Brachland ist für die Horde _(darum extra erwähnt, dass es aus Sichtder Horde geschrieben wurde)_ natürlich ein friedliches Gebiet.

Also ganz exakt hatte ich meinen Schatz am Eingang zur Warsong Schlucht plaziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber 'dragon1' hat mit seinem Brachland natürlich Recht. Demnach dürfte er wohl weiter machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

oh, soweit hab ich nicht gedacht^^

mein Schatz ist weit unter der oberflaeche von Azeroth.
Ein dunkler kult hat hier seinen stuetzpunkt, und ein herold des verderbens wurde hier entfesselt.

kleiner tipp: instanziertes gebiet


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

Scholomance, Bossgegner gibts da genug, die auf "Herold des Verderbens" zutreffen könnten ^^


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juli 2009)

ist es unter der erde ?
wenn ja: sry, sollte dazuschreiben northend


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Öhm in Nordend unter der Erde? Da fällt mir nur noch der Lich im Sholazarbecken ein.


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2009)

instanziertes gebiet 


Ahn Akhet das alte Koenigreich?
1. unter der erde
2. Northend
3. Kultisten in Massen 
4. Herold Vo*irgendwas*


FFA


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2009)

Mein Schatz liegt in einem Gebiet, das durchzogen ist von Ruinen. Es ist ein weiter Weg um an den Ort des Verstecks zu gelangen. Der Schatz wird bewacht von einem weissen Tiger.

Wo liegt mein Schatz?


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Zu langsam -.-"


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Azshara?


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2009)

no
in den meisten der Ruinen in dem Gebiet leben Trolle.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. Juli 2009)

Winterspring? 

Wobei:

Es ist ein weiter Weg um an den Ort des Verstecks zu gelangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schatz wird bewacht von einem weissen Tiger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Schatz liegt in einem Gebiet, das durchzogen ist von Ruinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wüsste allerdings nicht wo dort großartig erwähnenswerte Ruinen wären. Außer ein paar verstreute am See.
*
Edit:* Nagut nach deinem Hinweis _"in den meisten der Ruinen in dem Gebiet leben Trolle."_ bin ich mir sicher, dass es Winterspring doch nicht sein wird.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2009)

Naja dann lös ich auch mal auf da ich gleich offline gehe.

Viele Ruinen sollten auf Stranglethorn hinweisen genau so wie die Trolle die in denen hausen.
Der lange weg war zu klassik zeiten als man erst mit lvl 40 das mount bekommen hat und man mit so level 30+ nach Stranglethorn kam.
Der weisse Tiger auf dem kleinen Berg der das Ende der Jagtquests darstellt. Damit, dachte ich, wärs eindeutig.

FFA


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Naja an den Tiger in Strangle hatt ich als allererstes gedacht, aber das mit dem langen weiten Weg klang eher so nach extremem Randgebiet wie Winterspring, Silithus, etc


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Ich mach ein neues: Also hierist ein Rätsel  und die Lösung , also davon gibt es da viel. Es ist in einer großen Stadt...Oder drunter?

Ich mache hart, ich mache weich
ich mache arm, ich mache reich
man liebt mich, doch nicht all zu nah
zunah wird alles aufgezehrt
doch stirbt der, der mich ganz eintbehrt.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Also entweder musst Du Tips geben oder auflösen sonst kommt da keiner drauf.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Es ist unter der Erde und instanziertes Gebiet


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2009)

Bei einem der Alten Goetter?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

MÖÖÖÖP

Okay...noch ein Tipp.. es ist bewohnt von 2 Völkern und noch einem... naja, Volk kann man das eigentlich nicht nennen.


----------



## Jiaro (1. August 2009)

ähmm moltencore?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

YEAHA!!! Genau! Des Rätselt Lösung ist Feuer, und der Rest ist selbsterklärend. It's your turn!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

da niemand macht würd ich machen wenn ich dürfte, könnt mich aber auch überspringen.
Also: Meine truhe ist bei einem kleinem Mädchen das tot ist, allerdings ihr Geist konnte nicht ins lich gehn.
        Sie sucht ihre Puppe und ihren Onkel und Tante.
Wo ist die truhe?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

darroheim


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

richtig, werd diese Quest nie Vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kannst neue stellen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

jep diese quest war einmalig das muß ich schon sagen gut durchdacht und so ... ^^ 

mhh mir will grad nix einfallen deswegen mach ich mal FFA


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ist irgendwo in den Festländern,heiß Pamela und ist in...** buffed suche**Darrowheim.


An dem Ort, wo meine Truhe liegt, wohnte einst der, der Illidan die ersten 5 Elfen zur Ausbildung zum Dämonenjäger gegeben hat ( 3 sind verreckt,1 ist wahnsinnig(SSC) und einer hat überlebt).Jetzt ist dieser Ort ein Ort der Dämonenbeschwörung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

hab kein plan.
ganz erhrlich: werd nen Quiz master oder so^^ 
so schwere fragen kenn ich garnicht.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ich kenn noch miesere Fragen.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Ich mach mal weiter^^

In den dunklen gemäuern von Geistern behaust,die verdammt sind ewig zu Feiern, Jagd der Wolf das Mädchen...


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ehm... Est ist eines offen? 
ach kommt das ist leicht!! Ich könnt auch sagen , wie das Pferd von dem heißt( Nur als Beispiel, hat mit meinem Rätsel nix zu tun), der da gewohnt hat.
Schaut halt in der wow-Wiki wer das war ( nehmt die Eenglische, die deutsche ist ein schlechter Scherz)Und dann ist das Rätsel ganz einfach. Googelt, jammert, aber nicht einfach überschreiben! Das ist nicht fair!


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

tschuldige hab deins übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

oh okay dann entschuldige ich mich ich habe gedacht du hättest einfach überschrieben.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

nach was soll man da den suchen?^^


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Du sollst aus meinen Infos schließen,wo das sein könnte, und wenn du recht hast, dann darfst du. Ich hab gesagt, das da ein schatz ist( Damit man was hat zum sagen) und wenn du ihn findest,musst u ihn woanders verstecken.

als tipp: Da gibt es viel rot und gold


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

rot und gold würd ich auf sowas wie silbermond kommen, meine die faben da viel zu sehen.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Silbermond... knapp daneben.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Terasse der Magister? ^.^


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Quel'thalas wärs gewsen, aer stimmt. Da komm Kael'thas her.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Kann ich jetzt wirklich weiter machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Ja, klaro, außer du machst FFA


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Hmm... Hat zwar mit Wc3 zu tun... er liegt in der Höhle in der Jaina Thrall und Caine zusammen stossen und mit dem Orakel sprechen...

Edit: So schwer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tipp: Er liegt im Brachland.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

So schluss jetzt die Truhe ist im Stonetalon-Gipfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Nicht alle haben WC durchgespiuel.Ich habs noch nicht mal..


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. August 2009)

ich habs zwar, aber konnte mir den namen nicht merken

PS:Reflox deine signatur macht mir angst, so viel blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: neu schatztruhe pls


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

...Sie liegt dort wo Söldner* um zerstörte Wagen stehen. 



*Venture & Co.

@shadow och sei froh dafür gibts bald keine spamer mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Da gibts viele Orte, oder? Ich sag mal: Sholszarbecken, da am rand sind nämlich Wagen und Söldner...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (10. August 2009)

leute, ich find dieses spiel wirklich geil, ehrlich aber ich hab kein bock das es aufhörn muss, pls neue frage


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Gut, da es viele Stellen gibt, wo diese "Söldner sein können,lase wir das und ich mach mal ein neues.

In diesem Gebiet wohnt ein Weltboss
Es ist dort schön grün.
Der Weltboss wohnt an einem Fluss.
Er wird gerne nackt getötet.
Der Weltboss ist ein Alptraum.

Okay, das ist recht leicht, aber trotzdem, ich konnte nicht anders.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (10. August 2009)

ist es der drache der das portal im dämmerwalt bewacht? also an diesem ort


----------



## bkeleanor (10. August 2009)

nö das ist der im Hinterland


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

So ich nehm mal an, die Frage ist korrekt beantwortet worden, drum hier mein Rätsel:

Um an meinen Schatz zu gelangen sollte man am besten einen Botaniker mitnehmen.
Mit Pflanzenschutzmitteln und Pestiziden kämpft man sich dann Stück für Stück zu meinem Schatz durch.
Am Schluss steht nur noch eines zwischen Euch und dem Schatz: Maden! Tonnenweise Maden! Noch mehr Maden! UNHEIMLICH VIELE MADEN!
Egal wieviele Maden Ihr tötet, es kommen immer mehr!

Wo liegt mein Schatz?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Hmm... kp meine  wurde zwar nicht richtig beantwortet, aber jetzt gildet deines...Botankia? Gibnts da nicht einen teil wo Maden sind?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ah sorry, ich dachte auch es geht da um Weltbosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, darf man halt auf beide Rätsel raten und nein es ist nicht in der Botanika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Auf den Botaniker sollte man sich nicht allzu sehr versteifen, denn eigentlich ist man selbst der Botaniker, wenn man da hin geht.


----------



## Hubautz (10. August 2009)

Maraudon?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Korrekt, kannst Du auch sagen wo ungefähr oder warum ständig neue Maden nachfolgen?


----------



## Hubautz (10. August 2009)

Im orangen Teil der Instanz vor Noxion ist eine Stelle an der dauernd Maden kommen, man muss die Röhre aus der sie kriechen zerstören.


Mein Schatz liegt in einer Truhe. Von einem Auge beobachtet oder in ein Blatt eingeschlagen.
Auge und Blatt sind Ausgangspunkt für eine Reihe von Taten.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (10. August 2009)

in AQ40 bei C´thun? find eder passt zu auge^^


----------



## Hubautz (10. August 2009)

Nein C´thun ist falsch. Es ist aber in einer Instanz .  Und die war schon vor AQ da.

Naja ist vielleich ein bisschen zu lange her. Morgen vormittag löse ich auf.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Hmm. in MC in der Truhe wo entweder was Blaft für den hunter oder das Auge für.... Kp wen dinn ist?


----------



## Hubautz (11. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmm. in MC in der Truhe wo entweder was Blaft für den hunter oder das Auge für.... Kp wen dinn ist?



Richtig.

In der Truhe von Majordomus in MC sind die Anfangsteile für die  Jäger - oder die Priesterquest.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. August 2009)

1. im Hinterland gibts nen worldboss
und 2. ist es viellicht in Feralas, Soladra?

müsstest vielleicht dein rätsel noch auflösen sonst.


----------



## Hubautz (11. August 2009)

Die vier Drachen stehen im Hinterland, in Ferals in Darkshire und in Ashenvale,
Am Wasser sind nur der im Hinterland und der in Feralas.
Grün ist es da überall.
Ich tippe ja auf den in Feralas.
Aber wieso tötet man den nackt?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Allees falsch. Lest die Letzte Zeile, dann ist es echt einfach!


----------



## bkeleanor (11. August 2009)

Der Weltboss ist ein Alptraum?

lös auf!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

HOGGER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neues:

Bei meinem Schatz ist jemand gefangen.
Es ist sehr heiß dort
Dort findet regelmäßig eine Party stat.
Magier freut das besonders.


----------



## Prättcha (11. August 2009)

Im Schwarzfels? Immerhin wird Ragnaros ja immer von dem Boss dort "zur Partry gerufen"(?)

Dass es dort heiss ist versteht sich ja von selbst.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (12. August 2009)

Prättcha
glaub hast richtig, Raganaros wurde da gefangen, es is sehr heiß.

nächste fragen oder wenn es doch falsch is sagen
PS: genau genommen is es Geschmolzener kern nicht schwarzfels, aber wer will kleinlich sei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Ich seh nur keinen Zusammenhang dazu, dass das Magier freuen soll. Ausserdem hats in MC keine Gefangenen.

Bezüglich Party wär mir als Erstes das Braufest eingefallen, aber alles Andere trifft darauf nicht wirklich zu...


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Alles falsch


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (12. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Alles falsch


warum musst du auch immer so schwer machne? xD


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

weil eure Lösungen so geil sind^^

Ein  tipp: Es muss nicht nur Feuer sein, dass heiß ist.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Tjo da gäbs noch zB Stranglethorn, denn auch im Dschungel kanns heiss werden und besonders am Strand oder aber die Wüsten Silithus und Tanaris. Aber da fallen mir weder Gefangene, noch Parties ein und Magier haben da auch nichts zu suchen :/

Es gibt aber noch zB regelmässig ne Party, wenn der neue Ogerkönig gekrönt wird, das würde dann bedeuten DM oder aber bei den Ogern dort bei Gruul, ka mehr wie das Gebiet heisst.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2009)

Gut überlegt, aber trotzdem falsch....Mit dem Tipp erratet ihr bestimmt:

Es ist in einer Ini.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. August 2009)

Black Rock Deeps
oder
Kral von Razofen (oder wie der heisst)
die skelette die da party machen und der mage der sie wegbombt.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Auch falsch,
Hmmm... das nennt man eigentlich nur Party, Drinks mit dieses niedlichem kleinen Schirmchen gibts da leider nicht, dafür aber etwas anderes, mit dem man sich... nun ja.... benebeln kann.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

ich würd jetzt schwarzfelstiefen sagen aber is eh falsch, also da es wohl keiner weiß wer ne auklärung ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Okay. AlsoIch meine: DIE TROLLPARTY IN ZUL'FARAK!

Bei meinem Schatz ist jemand gefangen.( Sind auch. Die muss man befreien, und zum dank versuchen sie, einen uzmzuklatschen)

Es ist sehr heiß dort( Klar, Tanaris ist ne Wüste)

Dort findet regelmäßig eine Party stad. ( Wer kennt nicht die sogennante Trollparty, bei der man die Trolle Bomben muss?)

Magier freut das besonders. (BOMB IT! Noch Fragen?)

Zu den Tipps:

Es muss nicht nur Feuer sein, dass heiß ist. ( Stimmt ja, ist ja die sengende Sonne, die einen zum stöhnen bringt)

Es ist in einer Ini. ( ZF ist eine ser beliebte Ini)

Hmmm... das nennt man eigentlich nur Party, Drinks mit dieses niedlichem kleinen Schirmchen gibts da leider nicht, dafür aber etwas anderes, mit dem man sich... nun ja.... benebeln kann. ( Was droppen die Trolle auser Schweiß? Richtig: MOJO MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!)

Soll ich ein neues machen oder will wer anders, wennn meine "zu schwer" sind?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

kannst ja wieder eins machen, aber etwas leichetr^^


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Okay, mein schatz ist bei einer person versteckt, der einen großen Hammer und einen Teddy namens Mr. Aspesti hat


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

wegen großem hammer würd ich Thorim, Thrall sagen aber teddy?! da würd mir diese quest in der ini vom Echsenkessel wo der eine dudu sich in nen bär verwandelt und dann gezähmt wird einfallen aber sondst eig. nix =/


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Der teddy ist ein Plüschbär, und beleidige die Druiden nicht!

Auserdem ist er Hammer den ich mein vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel größer!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Der teddy ist ein Plüschbär, und beleidige die Druiden nicht!


bin selber Druide, weshalb sollte ich mich selbst beleidigen?
Auserdem verstand ich das mit teddy so als Begleiter von dem typ.

PS: ein noch größerer hammer? so einer wie Ragnaros?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. August 2009)

es ist ragnaros
das mit dem teddy hab ich neulich irgendwo gelesen / gehört aber mit dem spiel selbst hat das nix zu tun.
ist schon fast ein insider :-)


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Jup, und um genau zu sein hast dus in der Zeitung gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

heißt es ich darf neu verstecken?
wenn ja:

Also mein Schatz ist in einem altem Skelett, welches in der Dunkelküste liegt.
Das Skellet ist von einem schert getötet worden welches immernoch in ihm steckt.

ein lecihtes^^


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Meistergleve!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (13. August 2009)

richtig, und diesesmal pls etwas mehr bi wow bleiben wenns eht, les nicht so sachen, aber sachen aus den büchern gern, auch wenn ich die nie gesehn hab^^


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2009)

Mein Schatz ist für manche sehr wertvoll, für manche nutzlos.
Mein Schatz wird von jemanden bewacht, der das Druidentum gelernt hat und es nie benutzt.
Außerdem tanzt jemand auf meinem Schatz.
Was meine ich?


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Willt ihr nen Tipp?


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2009)

Auch wenn ich recht spät dran bin


Soladra schrieb:


> Okay. AlsoIch meine: DIE TROLLPARTY IN ZUL'FARAK!
> 
> Dort findet regelmäßig eine Party stad. ( Wer kennt nicht die sogennante Trollparty, bei der man die Trolle Bomben muss?)
> 
> ...


Also...naja...ich find Deine Rätsel ja meistens super, aber das da hätt ich selbst mit der Lösung nicht gerafft ^^ Mir ist jetzt schon klar, was Du damit meinst, aber den Begriff "Trollparty" hab ich in dem Zusammenhang echt noch nie gehört. Und die Treppe in Zul'Farrak war für mich eigentlich immer ne riesige Quahl und alles Andere als ne Party. Aber das liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich da drin meistens geheilt hab und kein AE-Bomber war...Wie auch immer, das Rätsel war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum neusten Rätsel hab ich null Ahnung, nicht mal ne kleine o_O nicht mal ansatzweise. Tip wär nett, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

meine "Truhe" ist aus Kristall


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

mhh irgendwas bei illidan denk ich mal... der hat ja bei cenarius auch versucht das druidentum zu erlernen hats aber nicht geschaft..mhhh aber kristall... vllt irgendwas in der festung der stürme


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Illidan ist der Besitzer, das ist richtig.
Das zweite ist... naja, da ist das auch, aber ich meine etwas ganzbestimmtes.

Okay,fer finale tipp, damit dürfte mans rausbekommen: Illidan hatte mehrere davon,aber nur eines ist ihm geblieben. Der Rest ist weit verteilt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

die phiolen des sonnenbrunnens?

wenn richtig FFA


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2009)

Um Genau zu sein die letzte Phiole,die sich noch in seinem Besitz befindet.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. August 2009)

versteckt pls jemand nen schatz? hab selbst grad keine idee.


----------



## Soladra (16. August 2009)

Okay.Öh....

Bei meinem Schatz wohnten einst drei heute sehr bekannte Personen.
Da gabs.... ein blutiges Gemetztel.
Und Flüchlinge! Jeden Menge Flüchllicge.
Obwohl die Stadt uralt ist, waren schon Orks und Menschen da.
Sie wurde nach langer Zeit wieder... gefunden.


----------



## Náshera (16. August 2009)

steige hier grad neu ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinst du Shattrath


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Nope


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (17. August 2009)

hab kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pls ei tipp^^


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

öhm... es leigt am Meer


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2009)

die insel mit dem grabmal von sargeras oder die naga stadt zin ashari?


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2009)

Es ist eine Stadt, aber nicht Zin- Azshari


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Ich würd nun spontan auf Draenor oder Exodar tippen, bei der Exodar ist mir weder etwas von Menschen noch von Orcs bekannt, allerdings waren dort ja ne Menge Flüchtlinge..^^
Allerdings waren auf Draenor meines Wissens nach nie Menschen(ich bin mir grad nich sicher ob es Draenor war, wo Rhonin mal zu "Besuch" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn richtig, FFA


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2009)

Auch falsch.

Hmm... Derjenige, der die Stadt widerentdeckt hat, kann fliegen.


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmm... Derjenige, der die Stadt widerentdeckt hat, kann fliegen.



Mojo City?

Nichts fur ungut ich finde deine Rätsel etwas - weit her geholt. Dass Ragnaros einen Teddy hat, war z.B. den meisten Leuten nicht bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Oklay, das war wirklich unfair, aber das hier kann ist doch wirklich nicht weit her geholt.

Dert Finale Tipp: die Person, die die Stadt wieder gefunden hat, ist eine von den drei Wichtigen, die dort gewohnt haben.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Ich löse auf: Suramar

Bei meinem Schatz wohnten einst drei heute sehr bekannte Personen.
( Malfurion, Tyrande und Illidan)

Da gabs.... ein blutiges Gemetztel.
(Jup. Als die legion gekommen ist, gabs da ein richtig ekelhaftes gemetzel)
Und Flüchlinge! Jeden Menge Flüchllicge.
( alle Nachtelfen sicnd streng genommen Flüchtlinge)

Obwohl die Stadt uralt ist, waren schon Orks und Menschen da.

( Jup^^ Rhonin und Broxigar)
Sie wurde nach langer Zeit wieder... gefunden.

( Um genau zu sein aus dem Meer gezogen, von Illidan, der Fliegen kann^^)

Das Mit der Insel war verdammt nah drann, aber ich habe die STADT gemeint.

FFA


----------



## Xectus (19. August 2009)

Mein Schatz [nein ich bin nicht Gollum]
liegt in einem Krater welcher von Magiern "erschaffen" wurde an diesem Platz stand eine heute sehr berühmte Stadt...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. August 2009)

im altaracgebirge, krater von Dalaran oder wie der heißt (schutzkuppel drum herum) 

also mein schatz,
ist an einem Ort der die "Besitzer" oft gewechselt hat, es ist eine art stadt bzw. ein tempel.

is leiht^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

shattrath?

wenn richtig FFA


----------



## Soladra (20. August 2009)

Ich habs! Scwarzer Tempel! Erst Akama und seionem Volk, dann Magtheridon und jetzt Illidan!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich habs! Scwarzer Tempel! Erst Akama und seionem Volk, dann Magtheridon und jetzt Illidan!


das is richtig und ser ausführlich^^ neu verstecken pls^^ 

höt noch schreiben könen das er einem "dunklen fürsten" gehört, dann weiß man es auf jedem fall.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

Ehm,okay...

Mein schatz ist... im nichts.
Dort wurde ein dunkler Zauberer wiedergeboren.
Dort lauern abertausende und viel mehr Armeen.
Trotzdem ist dort kein Kieg.
Mein schatz ist für andere von unschätzbarem Wert, für den Besitzer eine Schwachtelle.
Cenarius war bei der "Herstelung" des Schatzes nicht ganz unbeteiligt.

So.. sollt ziemlich leicht sein.


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. August 2009)

Smaragdgrüner Traum?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. August 2009)

wegen dem nix usw. würd ich sagen der nehter oder wie das da heißt, mit den ganzen dämonne usw. aber was dein schatz is weiß ich nicht.. vielleicht die drachenseele oder wie die heißt?


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Drachenseele oder der Brunnen in Darn?(Name grad entfallen, der wo der Weltenbaum drauf stand)

Wenn ja FFA.

Und Soladra, leichtere Rästel förden den Thread q.q


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

schwere Rätsel und deren lösungen fördern meine Laune.

Hm... Außer Cenarius war auch noch ein Ork daran beteiligt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

mhh der ork wird wohl broxigar sein aber ich hab echt kein plan was du meinst O_o


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

Brox stimmt schonmal. Überlegt doch mal... Wie viele "dunkle Zauberer" wurden wiedergeboren?


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

mhhh kel´thuzad? aber den gabs damals noch gar net .... mhh dann vlt sargeras? aber der wurde nich wiedergeboren soweit ich weiß .... ich geb auf ^^

meinst du den ersten satyr? hab den namen vergessen >_<


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Warte mal, ne frage von Soladra hat nix mit Illi oder Archi zu tun?
WTF!!!!!!111111111
holy shit!
Sensation!
*im kalender rot anstreich*
!!!11
*elf 307!11*


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

Dafür, dass du erst 68 Beiträge außerhab der Forenspiele auf dem Buckel hast, bist du ziehmlich vorlaut!

@Lachmann : Der Satyr ist Xavius. Genau den meine ich. 

Ich schreibe jetzt mal das Rätsel, soweit wie es gelöst ist:

Der Schatz ist im wirbelndem Nether.
Xavius wurde dort wiedergeboren, Sargeras hat ihm einen neuen Körper gegeben.
Dort sinddier riesigen Armeen der brennenden Legion, abertausende von Dämonen.Armeen= Abteilungen.
Trotzdem ist dort kein Kieg. Sie kriechen allle ihrem Boss Sargeras in den Hintern.
Mein schatz ist für andere von unschätzbarem Wert, für den Besitzer eine Schwachtelle.Wer könnte der Besitzer sein, und welche Schwachstelle hat er?
Cenarius und Brox haben diese Schwachstelle verursacht..


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. August 2009)

ich glaub das errät niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. August 2009)

meine letzten beiden antworten entweder die elemenarebene oder im nether sturm(?)halt da wo der nether is ^^


----------



## Merriadoc12 (23. August 2009)

ka ich hab das gefühl da sollte man die bücher gelesen habne?^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. August 2009)

Merriadoc12 schrieb:


> ka ich hab das gefühl da sollte man die bücher gelesen habne?^^


bei soladra auf jeden fall^^


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

Nicht immer, aber ich lös dann mal auf:

Gemeint ist die Wunde, die Brox mit der von Cenarius verzauberten Axt Sargeras zugefügt hat.

Der Schatz ist im wirbelndem Nether.
( ja, Sargeras ist da auch)

Xavius wurde dort wiedergeboren, Sargeras hat ihm einen neuen Körper gegeben.
( Im wirbelndem Nether, natürlich erst, nachdem Sargeras Xavius Seele bis zum gehtnichtmehr gefoltert hatte)

Dort sind die riesigen Armeen der brennenden Legion, abertausende von Dämonen.Armeen= Abteilungen.
( im wirbelndem Nether.)

Trotzdem ist dort kein Kieg. Sie kriechen allle ihrem Boss Sargeras in den Hintern.
(selbsterklärend)

Mein schatz ist für andere von unschätzbarem Wert, für den Besitzer eine Schwachtelle.Wer könnte der Besitzer sein, und welche Schwachstelle hat er?
(Sargeras ist der Besitzer dieser Wunde. Rhonin hat ihn im Krieg der Urahnen solange mit Zaubern, die auf eben diese Wunde geziehlt waren,abgelenkt, wie Malfurion UND ILLIDAN (also hats doch was mit Illy zu tun, ätsch!)gebraucht haben, um das Portal zu schließen)

Cenarius und Brox haben diese Schwachstelle verursacht.
(Streng genommen Malfurion auch: Malfurion hat die Axt aus einem Eichenast erschaffen, Cenarius hat sie gesegnet,so dass sie überhaupt den Titan verwunden konnte, und Brox hat sie geführt und hat für seine Tat mit seinem Leben bezahlt)

Sollich ein neues machen oder wollt ihr? Mir fällt grad gar nix ein!


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

So wieder mal ne Frage, die grundsätzlich jeder beantworten kann:

Mein Schatz liegt im Wasser.
Viele Magier hat es früher an diesen Ort gezogen, heute sieht man da kaum jemanden mehr.
Ab und zu hört man das gewaltige Krachen einer Tür, die zerschellt.
Dämonenjäger sollten sich in Acht nehmen, schon so manch tapferer Held wurde plötzlich hinterrücks aus dem Schatten angegriffen!

Wo liegt mein Schatz?


----------



## Soladra (25. August 2009)

Hö?? Geraten: Entweder Broken Ilands oder Zin-Azshari


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Tip: Mein Schatz liegt in der alten Welt.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Das neue BG? Aber warum dämonenjäger?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Nix neu -> Alte Welt = Classic-Gebiet von WoW, sprich Westlicher Kontinent oder Östlicher Kontinent und "ne Frage, die grundsätzlich jeder beantworten kann" bedeutet soviel wie: man muss keine Bücher gelesen haben und auch nicht in zukünftige Addons hellsehen können, sondern einfach nur WoW gespielt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Tip mit den Magiern: Die Magier hats früher vor allem wegen den erfrischenden Getränken an diesen Ort gezogen.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

oioioioioi...


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

das rätsel ist echt gut ^^ hab echt k.p =O


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Ok, also es befindet sich in ner Instanz. Jetzt könnt Ihr mal kurz alle Classic-Instanzen durchdenken und Euch fragen, wo mein Schatz liegen könnte, dann gibts ev nen weiteren Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

versunkener tempel? mhhh oder tiefschwarze grotte?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Krachende Tür im Versunkenen Tempel oder in BRD? Eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Dm, aber das passt mit dem Dämonenjäger und denn Magiern nicht.... ach ist das schwer!


----------



## Drakhgard (26. August 2009)

Todesminen? Würde zumindest zur Tür passen: "Ihr da, untersucht dieses Geräusch!"


wenn richtig, FFA


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Ne, die Magier sind essentiell wichtig für das Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und einfach nur die Instanz zu nennen reicht nicht. Nein, Todesminen sinds nicht.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Steht über dir, Hellbirne!


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Öhm... Ich kenn außer dm keine Ini, woman Türen chrasht.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

DM ist korrekt, jetzt ist allerdings die Frage, wo genau. - Ok ich seh wiedermal das sprachliche Dilemma -> DM = Dire Maul = Düsterbruch.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Ach so


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Wenn Du rausfindest, wos erfrischende Getränke für die Magier gibt weisst Du welche Stelle ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

mhh düsterbruch ist nicht mein fachgebiet ich war zu (wow) lebzeiten nur in dem teil wo es das hexer mount gibt


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Möp o_O ok soll ich auflösen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

jep machma bittü ^^


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Nein,mom


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Nord! Ind der Truhe vom endboss ist was zu trinken drin, nicht wahr?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Da ist zwar was zu trinken drin, aber es ist dennoch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nord ist es nicht.

Ausserdem: wie gesagt, der Schatz liegt im Wasser.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

ch stimmt ja.. hmm, in welchem war nochmalwasser...


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

GRÜnzeug!


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Das wäre... Ost, oder?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Jau, jetzt denke durch, wo hats Wasser, was hat das mit Dämonen und Magiern zu tun? Bist nahe dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Du bist fiees! Keine ahnungm, ich war da ewig nemer drinnen!


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Gut also ich löse auf:
_Mein Schatz liegt im Wasser.
Viele Magier hat es früher an diesen Ort gezogen, heute sieht man da kaum jemanden mehr.
Ab und zu hört man das gewaltige Krachen einer Tür, die zerschellt.
Dämonenjäger sollten sich in Acht nehmen, schon so manch tapferer Held wurde plötzlich hinterrücks aus dem Schatten angegriffen!_

Mein Schatz liegt beim Wasserelementar "Hydrobrut" in Düsterbruch Ost. Die Magier mussten für die (mittlerweile optionale) Magierquest dort hin, um den Zauberspruch "Arkane *Erfrischung*" zu lernen.
Das gewaltige Krachen der Tür, die zerschellt, kommt dadurch, dass man im späteren Verlauf der Instanz den riesigen Baum, der da rumsteht, darum bittet, er solle bitte die Tür zum Endgegner aufschlagen.
Dämonenjäger -> Andeutung darauf, dass es dort viele Dämonen hat, sollten sich in Acht nehmen, schon so manch tapferer Held wurde plötzlich hinterrücks aus dem Schatten angegriffen! Da hats recht viele unsichtbare Dämonen, die plötzlich hinterrücks angreifen.

FFA


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

WTF, ich spielkein Magier,ich hasse magier,ich lösche Mgier, was gehn mich die an????


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Tjo, jetzt kommts halt drauf an, wie lange Du schon spielst. Früher wars normal/standard, dass wenn man da rein ging, man nen Magier in der Gruppe mitgenommen hat, damit der seine Magierquest machen konnte. Sorry vielleicht ist das dann doch schon zu lange her. Nächstes Mal versuch ich ein Rätsel zu machen, das auch Leute lösen können, die erst mit wotlk angefangen haben zu spielen.


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Ich hab vo 3 Jahren angefangen, aber ich spiel OMFNA kein Magier! Ich war auch nie so richtig in DM. Und ich war so nah drann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, jetzt kommts halt drauf an, wie lange Du schon spielst. Früher wars normal/standard, dass wenn man da rein ging, man nen Magier in der Gruppe mitgenommen hat, damit der seine Magierquest machen konnte. Sorry vielleicht ist das dann doch schon zu lange her. Nächstes Mal versuch ich ein Rätsel zu machen, das auch Leute lösen können, die erst mit wotlk angefangen haben zu spielen.



ich spiel auch schon seit classic aber ich wußte auch nix davon das da was im düsterbruch war O_o naja ich war auch nur zu BC zeiten 2 mal drin um leuten bei der hexer mount q zu helfen^^ gibts die eigentlich noch?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Geben tuts die glaub ich schon noch, aber als Belohnung gibts das Mount nicht mehr, da man das Mount jetzt normal über nen NPC holen kann. Sprich die Quest gibts einfach noch ohne "sinnvolle" Belohnung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Geben tuts die glaub ich schon noch, aber als Belohnung gibts das Mount nicht mehr, da man das Mount jetzt normal über nen NPC holen kann. Sprich die Quest gibts einfach noch ohne "sinnvolle" Belohnung.



määhh... doof =/ ich fand die richtig gut und zu 60er zeiten war die sogar bestimmt nicht sehr einfach...aber naja ma ehrlich wer will heutzutage noh 3 std im düsterbruch verbringen um sein mount zu holen wenn alle anderen klassen es sich einfach kaufen können?


----------



## Soladra (26. August 2009)

Naja, ich mach mal ein neues,

Also: Da wo mein Schatz liegt, fliegen 2 Vögel
Ein Elf stheht daneben und schaut sehnsüchtig zu.
Meine Priesterin war oft dort, mein Hexerkumpelauch.
 Es gibt dort regelmäßig Regen.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (27. August 2009)

kurze frage: is das aus classic, bc oder wotlk das rätsel?


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Hmmm... Erweiterung, sag aber nicht in welcher


----------



## Happening (27. August 2009)

Hmm ich rat einfach ma zangarmarschen, bei der zuflucht des cenarius da auf diesem balkon von gasthaus. Da steht auf jeden fall ne elfe und sie verwandelt dich einma in nen vogel glaub ich, und regnen tuts da auch 
Falls richtig, FFA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Bcstimmt schonmal


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Tipp: es gibt dort kräuter. Sogar sehr viele!


----------



## Náshera (30. August 2009)

nethersturm biokuppel?


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Nope

Zangarsmarschen ist schonmal richtig


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (30. August 2009)

soladra, wegen dir wird hier tagelang nix gepostet, weil nieman ne richtige antwort hat xD


----------



## OneManShow (30. August 2009)

In den Zangarmarschen bei diesen  kleinen Freaks


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Okay, ich mach FFa,, sag aber die Lösung nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (1. September 2009)

mein schatz, liegt bei einem menschen, der auf einem thron sitz.
der mensch ist aber verkleidet.

PS: extra sowenig infos, damit es nicht gleich erraten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (1. September 2009)

In BWL unter Nefs Thron?


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

Ich denk schon


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> In BWL unter Nefs Thron?


richtig^^ was heißt unter, kann ja auch daneber oder drauf sein^^ war aber so schon leicht genug.
pls neu verstecken


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Mein Schatz befindet sich in einer Kiste.
Um zu ihm zu gelangen braucht man zunächst einen Schlüssel. 
Ein Schneider und ein Ingenieur sind auch notwendig. 
Und nur gekrönte Häupter dürfen diesen Schatz heben.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Düsterbruch Endboss, der Ogerkönig?


----------



## Hubautz (4. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Düsterbruch Endboss, der Ogerkönig?



Ja.
Zwar nur wenn man einen "Tribut Run" macht, aber stimmt.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Okay...

Mein Schatz ist... im Wald.
 Zwar nicht auf einer Insel, aber trotzdem zwischen 2 Bergen.
Eine Inslis aber trotzdem in der Nähe.
Auf den Bergen stehehn Druiden.


----------



## Tokenlord (4. September 2009)

Himmelssäulen in Feralas?

Wäre jetzt mein erster Gedanke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Jup.


----------



## Tokenlord (4. September 2009)

Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also gut.

Mein Schatz ist an einem Ort an dem auf Ewig der Kampf gegen einen Drachen tobt. 
Egal wie oft er niedergestreckt wird. Er kehrt zurück und kämpft weiter.
Wer immer dem Kampf beiwohnt muss tatenlos zusehen.

Ich hoffe mal das ist ein bisschen schwieriger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (5. September 2009)

vielleicht bei naxx bei shapiorn? da sieht man auch immer am anfang wie der sich wieder zusammenbaut.


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Nein, leider falsch.

Aber ich kann noch einen Tipp geben:

Als Allianzler wird man den Ort öfter zu Gesicht bekommen. Als Hordler kann es sein dass man ihn nie sieht (Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher).


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

HÄ?


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Hä - Umformulieren oder Hä - Keine Ahnung?


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Zweiteres.


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Noch einen Tipp. Morgen löse ich auf wenn es dann noch nicht gelöst wurde.

Es ist nur aus der Luft zu sehen. Und der Drache kämpft gegen eine Truppe NPC's.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Ich habs, wenn man von Dun über die Brennende Steppe fliegt,sieht man ne gruppe Zwerge mit nem Abtrünnigen Schwarzdrachen Kämpfen. Meinte des?


----------



## Tokenlord (5. September 2009)

Du hast es gelöst!


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Jeeej!
Öhm...

Ob es meinen Ort gibt, ist fraglich... er ist auf alle Fälle nicht im Spiel.
Es ist eine Menge Weibskram drinn.
Rot und Violett.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Tipp: es gehört 2 Personen.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. September 2009)

wie meinst du das mit es gehört 2 personen? das da 2 personen herschen oder wie? und gibt es dann da auch diener? bzw. andere wesen humanuide?


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Der Ort, den ich meine, ist besitz von 2 Personen. Das gehört dennen einfach.

Und mein Schatz wo drinnen.


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Ich bin verwirrt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

Ist fiees... Okay, noch ein Tipp... dieses Zitat ist von diesen beiden Personen:

"Misery..." 
"Depravity..." 
"Confusion..." 
"Hatred..." 
"Mistrust..." 
"Chaos..." 
"These are the hallmarks..." 
"These are the pillars..." 

Ich habs leider nur Englisch,spiel englisch.


----------



## Tokenlord (6. September 2009)

Wem's hilft: Das Zitat stammt von den Eredar Zwillingen in Sunwell.


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2009)

jup


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Also ich komm nicht drauf. :-/


----------



## Yjlvina (7. September 2009)

ich leider auch nicht. ... dabei wollte ich gerade anfangen mitzuspielen :-)


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Ist eigentlich nur Fun. Überlegt mal, was hat jede Dame?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nur Fun. Überlegt mal, was hat jede Dame?


Öhmm... Da gibt es viele Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich jetzt alles durchgehen? ^^


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Neeein,Klamotten und schminke ist es nnicht...


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Also ist die Frage:

Welchen Ort "besitzen" die Eredar Zwillinge, und jede andere Dame?!


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Okay, ich seh schon.... Das,was jede Frau hat ist da drinnen.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Okay, ich seh schon.... Das,was jede Frau hat ist da drinnen.


Na also. Wir kommen der Sache näher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Badezimmer der Eredarzwillinge?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

hmm...fast


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Das Nachtschränkchen der Eredarzwillinge?

Die Toilette der Eredarzwillinge?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Genau , im Nachttischchen.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Genau , im Nachttischchen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieg ich ne Stunde um mir was auszudenken?
Mein Internet hängt gerade alle 5 Sekunden...


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

jo,denk schon.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

ein buch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

In die Tiefen musst du ziehen.
Vorbei an vielen Feinden.
Ziehe richtung Flammenwächter.
Hinter einen großen Thron.

Ich hoffe mal daran knobelt ihr eine Weile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (7. September 2009)

ja, also nit grad leicht^^
in die tiefen. da würd ich auf den mahlstrom tippen wegen den tiefen, aber da ist keine flammenwächter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

BRD?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> BRD?


Hmpf...

Das ist zwar richtig aber das muss noch genauer.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Was denn?

da ist der König mit dem Prinzesschen und wenn ich mich nicht gewaltig irre ist kurz vorm Eingag von MC Ein Elemeltar "Flammenwächter Irgendwas" Wie solls genauer beschrieben sein?


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

So ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Öhm.. Uno Momento....

Katzenfreunde kommen oft an diesen Ort
Da steht ein unglaublich nerfiger Typ rum, der die züchtet.
Der Ort ist halb versteckt.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Nur aus Interesse: Das ist jetzt keine "Scherzfrage" oder? Also den Ort gibt es schon?


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Jup.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Okay, der Typ ist nicht unbedingt nervig, aber jeder, der mit ihm geredet hat, will ihn zerfleischen.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Ok dann mal ein paar Überlegungen.

Katzenfreunde kommen oft hierher.

Es könnte also sein dass es hier Reitkatzen, oder Katzenhaustiere zu kaufen gibt.




Der Typ ist nervig/man will ihn zerfleischen.

Öhm joa. Könnte viel bedeuten.




Der Ort ist halb versteckt.

Er könnte also im Wald sein. Oder in einem Tal/einem anderen Ort mit Höhenunterschied.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Das erste ist verdammt nah drann


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Also gibt es da Katzen zu kaufen?

Dann würde ich spontan Elwyn oder Darnassus sagen. Aber da passen die restlichen Fakten schlecht zu.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Nein, den Ersten Satz, außerdem gibts in Darnassus keine Katzen.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein, den Ersten Satz, außerdem gibts in Darnassus keine Katzen.


Welchen Satz denn?

Und außerdem gibt es in Darnassus Katzen...


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Ach so.. Ich dachte zierpets...und wo nooooooooch?


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

Im wald von elwynn die mietzekatzetante im haus


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Nope


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Bei Klein Timmi und im Nethersturm.
Alternativ bei Coockie.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

Nope

Also.. versteckt ist der Ort nicht wirklich, aber...schwer zu finden.


----------



## Artherk (7. September 2009)

AHHHH ich habs der Frostäblerfelsen in Winterspring... wo man das mount für ruf bekommt.. der typ is nämlich ehct nervig


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Der Typ im Schlingendorntal bei dem es gerüchteweise mal eine Reitkatze gab?

EDIT: @über mir: Das wird wohl sein.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

100 Puknte für meinen lieblingsschurken!^^

Winterspring.


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> AHHHH ich habs der Frostäblerfelsen in Winterspring... wo man das mount für ruf bekommt.. der typ is nämlich ehct nervig


Du muss ihn neu verstecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

Hm ich verstecke den Schatz an einem heißen feuchten Ort... 
merkwürdige wesen springen aussen rum...
und man kann dort ein ei kaufen...


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

right its youre turnxD


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

blasted lands? orks gegen humans?


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

ich verstecke meinen schatz an einem sehr heißen ort...
aussen rum glüht alles rötlich...
und man kann an dem ort was bestimmtes erlernen^^


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

nope
viel einfacher^^


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

Ironforge?
Oder vielleicht Blackrock?


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

Ding ding ding ironforge ist richtig die schmiede ist gemeint ... also its youre turn


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

Okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Schatz ist an einem Ort, an den es lange Zeit viele Abenteurer hinzog.
Heute ist jeder Besucher nur noch auf der Durchreise.
Der Grund weswegen der Ort einst gut besucht war, ist nun nicht mehr da.
Er hat den Ort gewechselt. Nur der Schatz ist jetzt noch dort.


Ist denke ich recht schwer zu knacken. Wenn man allerdings drauf gekommen ist ist es (Rückblickend) recht einfach.


----------



## Roanoke (8. September 2009)

evtl naxx??


----------



## Roanoke (8. September 2009)

is ja jetzt in nordend


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. September 2009)

ich glaub auch naxx.
PS: es gibt ne edit funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roanoke (8. September 2009)

sry^^bin noch neu


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

Tut mir Leid.

Naxxramas ist falsch.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Stratholme? Beim Baron, der ja nu in Nax ist?


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

Nope.

Um 18:00 gebe ich zur Not einen Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Blasted Lands wo früher Kazzak war?


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

100 Punkte für Hubautz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du darfst.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

In dem Land in dem mein Schatz liegt ist es sehr heiß.
Trotzdem tragen die Männer an diesem Ort Hüte, die man auch sammeln kann.
Selten, jedoch regelmäßig findet man dort auch ein Tier das eigentlich dort gar nicht hingehört.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. September 2009)

1. is das nicht ein wiederspruch in sich selbst? selten jedoch regelmäßig? oO ich glaub du meinst ein rar mob das schnell respwant. stimmts? ja gebs zu^^

heißes gebiet wo leute hüte tragen? tanaris oder brennende steppe: sehr heiß und dir tragen so ne komiche kaputze. aber da is glab kein rar mob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Das ist ganz bewusst so formuliert. 
Ostern ist z.B. auch selten und regelmäßig.


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

Er meint wohl dass die Abstände groß sind. Aber in einer Regelmäßigkeit. 

Z.b. Alle 6 Monate o.ä..


----------



## N811 Schurke (8. September 2009)

Bin mir nich 100%ig sicher aber, Zul Farrak is es heiß, die Trolle tragen manche Hüte, das Tier das dort nicht hingehört ist die/der Hydraboss den man mitm Hammer ruft


----------



## Tokenlord (8. September 2009)

Aber der kommt doch nicht selten und regelmäßig?


----------



## N811 Schurke (8. September 2009)

das is es ja was mich bei miener antwort so stuzig macht^^
bräuchte echt nen tipp


----------



## Huntermoon (8. September 2009)

Ich würd mal sagen das mit den Hüten die hier gemeint sind:
Südmeerpiratenhut
 und der Gesuchte ist Cyclok der Irre ?!


----------



## Hubautz (9. September 2009)

Ok das ist zwar nur halb richtig, aber damit das hier weiter geht lasse ich es mal gelten.

Was ich eigentlich meinte ist:
Heißes Land - Tanaris
Hüte zum sammeln - Südmeerpiratenhut
Und das Tier ist das entführte Rentier das man an Weihnachten dort retten muss/kann.
"Metzen dasRentier" oder wie auch immer die Quest heißt.

Huntermoon darf.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Ach, war janicht ganz Richtig, danke, aber FFA


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Mein Schatz liegt auf der Spitze des Daches.

Kurz und knapp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

vieelleicht eine kapelle?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Das einzige was Mir einfällt dazu ist das riesengroße Drachenskellet ganz im Süden der Drachenöde, im Meer, Südwestlich vom Smaragddrachenschrein...


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

dach nicht drache^^


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Ersteres ist falsch. 
Beim zweiten weiss ich zwar nicht wie man darauf kommt, aber auch das ist falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ok jetzt versteh ichs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

hmm vlllt karazhan da war man ja auf nem dach.. oder der wyrmruhtempel?


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Ihr geht die Sache falsch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schrieb: "[...]des Daches"
Also nicht irgendein Dach.
Sondern *das* Dach.

Und noch ein Tipp: Dach meint hier kein wirkliches Dach, wie bspw. auf einem Haus.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Mist, verlesen^^

Evtl irgentwo in den Sturmgipfeln versteckt, ist uja sozusagen das das Azeroths^^


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Evtl irgentwo in den Sturmgipfeln versteckt, ist uja sozusagen das das Azeroths^^


Du bist auf dem richtigen Wege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nordend, das Dach der Welt. Nur was liegt jetzt an der Spitze?


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

Ulduar? Das Auge der Ewigkeit? Die Eiskronnenzittadele?


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Ulduar ist korrekt. Es liegt genau auf der Spitze.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. September 2009)

*freu*
Von meinem Schatz Gab es einige, jedoch sind alle mehr oder Weniger Zerstört. Zwei von ihnen sind bewohnt. Mein Schatzt ist zwar bewohnt, wird jedoch von etwas ungemein Bösem heimgesucht...


----------



## N811 Schurke (9. September 2009)

hab zwar nich die lösung aber wenns einige gab davon und aber zerstört geh ich von ruienen aus bewohnt/nich bewohnt gibt es aber trozdem noch zu viele ich will einfahc nich drauf kommen.

bekommt die community nen tipp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Hubautz (9. September 2009)

Ich würde auf Troll Städte tippen. Die zwei die "bewohnt " sind, sind Zul Gurub und Zul Farrak. Und das ungemein böse wird dann wohl Hakar sein, also Zul Gurub.


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Troll Städte tippen. Die zwei die "bewohnt " sind, sind Zul Gurub und Zul Farrak. Und das ungemein böse wird dann wohl Hakar sein, also Zul Gurub.


Da würden Zul'Aman und Gun'Drak fehlen.


----------



## N811 Schurke (9. September 2009)

würd sagen auflösen und neues rätsel vom gleichen user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Tokenlord (9. September 2009)

N811 schrieb:


> würd sagen auflösen und neues rätsel vom gleichen user
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Neee. Lieber einen Tipp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (11. September 2009)

Huntermoon mach mal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (12. September 2009)

ich würd sagen da er nicht weiter macht macht emand ein andres rätsel..... sondst geht das hier tage lang nit weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (12. September 2009)

Jo... 
Mach du mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

Ich denk mal er meint die Weltenbäume... TEldrassilist verderbt(leicht) ,Nordrassil halb und der in Grizzlyhügel vollens he.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er meint die Weltenbäume... TEldrassilist verderbt(leicht) ,Nordrassil halb und der in Grizzlyhügel vollens he.


Richtig^^

Srry, hab das hier ganz vergessen^^


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

Okay.... hmm.... Mein Schatz... 

Meinen Schatzt nehme ich und lege ihn in eine Versteckte Höhle.
Dort ist ein See.
Eine storylastige Qreihe beginnt dort.


----------



## Hubautz (12. September 2009)

Eiskrone, in dem Loch wo man Matthias Lehner trifft?


----------



## Soladra (12. September 2009)

Jup


----------



## Hubautz (12. September 2009)

Um zu meinem Schatz zu gelangen muss man viele Treppen steigen. 
Der Schatz liegt bei einem Gegenstand, den man für eine Quest in einer Instanz braucht. 
Die Aufgabe, diesen Gegenstand zu finden, erhält man am anderen Ende der Welt.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Ich würdmal Ganz spontan auf Irgentwas bei der Treppe in Zul'Farrak tippen, wo auch dieses Lustige Event stattfindet...


----------



## Soladra (13. September 2009)

JEEE! Trollparty!


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> JEEE! Trollparty!


xD


----------



## Hubautz (13. September 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich würdmal Ganz spontan auf Irgentwas bei der Treppe in Zul'Farrak tippen, wo auch dieses Lustige Event stattfindet...



Nein, aber Trolle ist schon mal gut.
Es ist nicht in einer Instanz.
Es ist in einer Höhle.


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Uhhmm

Jetzt hab ich wirklich keine Idee...


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

mhh bei den trollen in hinterland in deren großen stadt? da is ja auch ne höhle mit nem hakkar ei oder so...


----------



## Hubautz (13. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh bei den trollen in hinterland in deren großen stadt? da is ja auch ne höhle mit nem hakkar ei oder so...



Richtig


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. September 2009)

dann FFA mir fällt nix ein...


----------



## Huntermoon (13. September 2009)

Mein Schatz hängt tot rum. Mein Schatz hatte vielle Verwante, manche werden wiederkommen. Manch andere leben Unweit davon entfernt, haben aber keine Großen ähnlichkeiten mit ihm...

Wenn icg mehr sag, wirds zu einfach...


----------



## Huntermoon (14. September 2009)

Ok, ich lös auf: Tie aufgespießten Drachen in Schergrat.

*FFA!*


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (17. September 2009)

ok, 
mein schatz ist hintereinem portal. auf der andren seite des portals ist ein großer drache, ein dunkler unheimlicher wald umrandet dieses gebiet.


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Die Zwielichtung oder wie das heißt. Im Dämmerwald, oder?


----------



## Tokenlord (17. September 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Die Zwielichtung oder wie das heißt. Im Dämmerwald, oder?


Wäre auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2009)

richtig. bei dem weltboss-drache der das portal bewacht.


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Die Zwielichtung oder wie das heißt. Im Dämmerwald, oder?


Du musst wat neues machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. September 2009)

Da er wohl nicht will...

Es gibt einen Ort, an dem es einst ein blühendes Königreich gab.
Doch dann teilte der Tod selbst das Königreich entzwei.
Er hinterließ eine Schneise der Verwüstung auf seinem Feldzug.
Er riss Tore und Festungen nieder, vernichtete alles auf seinem Weg.
Er erreichte sein Ziel und erweckte einen alten Schrecken erneut.
Dieser Schrecken besas den Schatz.
Noch heute hütet er den Schatz.

Wo ist der Schatz?


----------



## Soladra (20. September 2009)

In Naxx, geredet wird von der Zerstörung Quel'thalas und Arthas Feldzug, nichtwar?


----------



## Tokenlord (20. September 2009)

Jup. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. September 2009)

FFFFFFFFA


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (20. September 2009)

das euch nix einfällt =(

also: 
mein schatz liegt im meer.
bei einem talisman.
wenn man zu weit schwimmt erschöpft man.


----------



## Tokenlord (20. September 2009)

Entweder die Küste von Westfall, oder die von Dunkelküste, oder die vom Silberwald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. September 2009)

silberwald is richtig, neuen schatz verstecken.


----------



## Tokenlord (21. September 2009)

FFA.


----------



## MagicDarrok (21. September 2009)

Mein Schatz ist eine Schatztruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Karte ist der Schlüssel
Bewacht wird sie von Piraten


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

klingt mir ganz nach der piratenschatzkarte (3 teile)in tanaris hinter dem berg bei dem x wo die ganzen piraten heranstürmen... schildkröten müssten da auch sein wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

Arrr, stimmt ^^
Du bist


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

mein schatz ist nicht auf dieser welt er liegt hoch oben auf einer bergspitze aber vorsicht nicht das ihr in dem gebiet vom rand der welt fallt


----------



## Tokenlord (22. September 2009)

Auf dem riesogen Berg (Frag jetzt nach dem Namen) der mittig im Schattenmondtal liegt?


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

nope^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> mein schatz ist nicht auf dieser welt er liegt hoch oben auf einer bergspitze aber vorsicht nicht das ihr in dem gebiet vom rand der welt fallt


könnte das Portal in Nagrand sein wo man für die Netherdrachen-Daily und die eine Dämonen-Kill-Quest hin muss


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

mist ich dacht des kennt kaum einer...
youre turn


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

Hm, selbst ausgedacht aber auf englisch, auf deutsch bekomm ich das net so schön hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The treasure is next to the fire
On a river bank in a small house
seen by many, visited by few


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

In den Haus in Goldhain, wo die Satanisten Kinder drin sind?


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. September 2009)

das haben ja netnur "wenige" besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein wirklich WENIGE

aber du bist geographisch nah dran ^^


----------



## Alion (25. September 2009)

Der Schatz ist im Haus oben an den Wasserfällen von Elwynn.


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. September 2009)

riiiichtiiiiiiig, du bist dran ^^


----------



## Alion (25. September 2009)

In der Höhle unter dem Baum
Im Wurzelumschlungenen Raum
Die Untoten fallen ein
in diesen Heiligen Schrein.


----------



## ramin (25. September 2009)

In der Drachenöde westlich vom dem großen turm da wo alextrazsa ist... das grüne fleck da keine ahnung wie das da heißt irgendein schrein oder so


----------



## MagicDarrok (25. September 2009)

Ruby Dragonshrine
Auf deutsch vermutlich:
Schrein des roten Drachenschwarms oder sowas

falls ramins antwort nicht zählt FFA da ich ab morgen kein I-Net hab ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (26. September 2009)

Rubindrachenschrein heisst das Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (28. September 2009)

Sorry hatte diese WE viel um die Ohren.

Ich lasse Ramins Antwort mal zählen.
Der Schatz liegt in der Höhle unter dem Baum im Rubindrachenschrein.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs mit neuem versteck?!


----------



## Tokenlord (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach einfach mal. Aber ein bisschen anders.
Es gilt zu sagen wem der Schatz gehörte, wem er heute gehört, *und* was der Schatz ist.

Diese Klinge schnitt durch hunderte Feinde.
Sie befreite ein Volk.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (3. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub es war die axt von grom höllenschrei. er töte die nachteflen oder menschen damit nachdem sie von manohrots blut tranken, dann tötete er damit manohrot.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. Oktober 2009)

Und wo is sie heute?


----------



## Alion (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Axt kann von Prinz Malchezaar in Kharazhan gedopt werden.


----------



## Tokenlord (5. Oktober 2009)

Richtig.

Jetzt habt ihr beide einen Teil gelöst.
Sucht euch aus wer dran ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Welt nur noch aus Scherben besteht
Den Kindern es aber sehr gut ergeht.
Nichts kann ihnen den Tag vermiesen
beim Spiel auf den grünen Wiesen.


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

Nagrand auf dem berg da is ein kindergarten


----------



## Alion (5. Oktober 2009)

Is richtig


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

mein schatz ist tief im berg versteckt  und ein könig bewacht ihn


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (6. Oktober 2009)

könig der dunkeleisenzwerge im blackrock?


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

verflucht stimmt youre turn


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. Oktober 2009)

mein schatz, liegt auf schnee, illidan war auch schonmal an diesen ort

(wenn es mehr infos gibt is es zu easy^^


----------



## Tokenlord (8. Oktober 2009)

Eiskrone?


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Genauer gesagt Hof der Knochen


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (11. Oktober 2009)

richtig, es war vor dem frostthron (in wc3 tft oder wow die quest mit dme kind zu ehrfahren) sucht euch aus wer macht.


----------



## Tokenlord (11. Oktober 2009)

Kurz und knapp:

An diesem Ort kann jeder mal Indiana Jones spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (11. Oktober 2009)

Uldaman
Da wo man den Stab benutzen muss um die Tür zu öffnen.

Wenn richtig ffa.


----------



## Tokenlord (11. Oktober 2009)

Jo stimmt.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein Schatz liegt in einem umgeknickten Baum der als Zuhause einer seltsamen Rasse dient . Wo liegt er ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Miný schrieb:


> Mein Schatz liegt in einem umgeknickten Baum der als Zuhause einer seltsamen Rasse dient . Wo liegt er ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Teldrassil?


Falls es richtig ist: Mein Schatz ist bei einem kleinen Fluss, in der Nähe einer Abtei, wie heißt der Ort?


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein ist falsch und ich weiß deins^^ Im Nordhaintal^^


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. Oktober 2009)

Er ist im Grauschlund.

wenn richtig: Mein Schatz liegt auf einem Schiff.   Fluch der Karibig wird da mehr oder weniger nachgespielt


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Das verfluchte schiff im Fjord mit dem meuternden 1. maat?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. Oktober 2009)

nein
tipp: es is teil 2 von flcuh der karibik


----------



## Tokenlord (24. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du diese Daily wo die Schiffe vom Riesenkraken zerstört werden?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (26. Oktober 2009)

richtig, versteck ihn neu


----------



## Tokenlord (26. Oktober 2009)

Öhhm... Hmm... 

Mir fällt nichts ein. Also FFA.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Oktober 2009)

Mein Schatz verbirgt sich unter Wasser, 
um das es grüne, üppige Graslandschaften  gibt


----------



## X-Zero (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Loch??


----------



## Artherk (27. Oktober 2009)

nagrand oder mulgore?


----------



## Soladra (27. Oktober 2009)

Der Fluss im Hügelland? Der See im Hinterland,wo man die Pilze für di eNoggerfroggerq rausholen muss?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (7. November 2009)

endweder es wird mal aufgelöst der jemand versteckt neu, hier schreibt ja niemand mehr was -.-


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Ich mach hier einfach mal wieter ;P

Mein Schatz liegt unter einem Gefallenem Baum.
In Umgebung gibt es Orcs und Goblins.
Es ist auf neutralem Grund, wohl aber der Horde friedlich gesinnt!


Wo ist er ?


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Ratchat?


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ratchat?



nope ;P


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Tipp plx!


----------



## Artherk (3. Dezember 2009)

sthranglethorn? nagrand (da s teht mindestens 1 goblin)sholazarbecken?


----------



## chriss95 (7. Dezember 2009)

mein schatz , den versteck ich hier
und hier schlüft der dunkle zwerg sein bier
machtman krawal so fliegt man raus
dann schenkt der dämon dir nichts mehr aus

viel spass beim rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Dezember 2009)

Kneipe im Blackrock

Mein Schatz ist an einem Platz versteckt, 
Da sind viele schon verreckt
zwei große Mächte kämpften dort
an diesem düstrem, kalten Ort
Der Kampf ging in die Geschichte ein
noch heute liegt dort manch blutiger Stein.

WEE! Ich kann auch dichten!


----------



## chriss95 (8. Dezember 2009)

alteractal^^


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

Nope


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Kampf zwischen Illidan und Arthas vor der Eiskronenzitadelle. Blutiger Stein deutet auf die Quest hin wo man Arthas spielt.


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

Bingo


----------



## Soldus (26. Dezember 2009)

Versteck ich mal den nächsten Schatz...
Mein Schatz liegt in einer Grube.
Zwischen Horde und Allianz.
Bei Hunden und Dämonen.
In der versprengten Welt Draenor.
Jeder der sich zu meinem Schatz wagt, steigt die Schwellen des Todes empor.

Sollte eigentlich einfach sein...mal sehn.


----------



## Aliander (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Beschwörerportal im Schergrat bei der Schwelle des Todes(Baelmon der Hundebeschwörer steht dort)


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2009)

Hmm mach ich halt weiter:

Im Meer Nordends, im Nebel verhüllt, liegen Nagaleichen, daneben stehen grüne Vrykul....


----------



## Aliander (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal die Ruinen der Peitschennarben sind gemint

Falls das richtig sein sollte:Mein Schatz liegt in einem großen See, welcher in einem Gebirgsland liegt,ein großes Ungeheuer ist dort zu finden


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Januar 2010)

Mhh, Loch Modan oder der See in der Mondlichtung.


----------



## Aliander (1. Januar 2010)

Entweder ich hab was verpasst oder in beiden seen ist kein größeres ungeheuer drin....

ich geb mal einen tipp,das gesuchte gebiet(gebirgsland)liegt im unteren teil der östlichen königreiche


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, in der Mondlichtung sitz einmal pro jahr Omen drinne...
Dnn evtl der See im Rotkammgebirge? Oder die Sümpfe des Elend oder in den Verwüsteten Landen?


----------



## Aliander (3. Januar 2010)

Der See im Rotkammgebirge ist korrekt.

Dann kanns weitergehn..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Oh, oh! Ich als WoW Vollboon will auch mal meinen Schatz verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich verstecke meinen Schatz auf ein abgelegenes Klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Flora in dem Gebiet ist nicht gerade üppig.


----------



## Aliander (3. Januar 2010)

Das kann eigentlich nur das Dunkeleisenplumpsklo in der Sengenden Schlucht sein...
Ekelhafte Quest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Sollte das richtig sein, Mein Schatz liegt in einem schönen Platz,was man von der umliegenden Gegend nicht sagen kann,in Nordend findest du jenen Schatz,ein Tempel ist in der Nähe


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Aliander schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nur das Dunkeleisenplumpsklo in der Sengenden Schlucht sein...
> Ekelhafte Quest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur 1 Toilette in WoW?! Scheiße, müsst ihr alle lange anstehen :O.


----------



## Soldus (3. Januar 2010)

Rubindrachenschrein in der Drachenöde?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Januar 2010)

Was, das mit  dem Klo war richtig XD.


----------



## Aliander (4. Januar 2010)

@Soldus..ist korrekt
Nächster...


----------



## Soldus (4. Januar 2010)

Ich übergebe an den nächsten der eine Idee hat.


----------



## Aliander (4. Januar 2010)

Ok dann mach ich halt nocheins :

Es ist ein Platz,an dem alles schön leuchtet
Deswegen ist es dort auch hell
Allerdings ist der Schatz in einer Höhle
"Bewacht" von einer Person.


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Die Kristallhöle in Ungoro?


----------



## Aliander (8. Januar 2010)

Jo,passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den nächsten mach ich aber nicht...


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ja auch drann. Achtung: Alles sehr MEtaphorisch

mein Schatz ist ver borgen bei einem
den an auch König und Herrscher ruft
Seine Häscher im schwarzen Gewand
Sind bekannt und gefürchtet im ganzen Land.


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

Kult der Verdammten bzw Lichkönig?
Wenn ja, FFA.


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

nope.


----------



## Bader1 (10. Januar 2010)

Todesminen-Van Cleef wenn richtig ffa


----------



## Soladra (17. Januar 2010)

Stimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Aliander (22. Januar 2010)

Mal grob ins Leere getippt würde ich sagen beim Lichkönig in der Eiskronenzitadelle.


----------



## Aliander (22. Januar 2010)

Sry, wurd ja schon gesagt..wo ist die editierfunktion eigentlich hin?


----------



## Soladra (29. Januar 2010)

Noch ein Tipp:

Sein mantel ist wie Hermelin
doch fehlt das rot


----------



## GrillGorilla (2. Februar 2010)

Nefarian?


----------



## Soladra (3. Februar 2010)

seit wann is Nef schwarzweiß????


----------



## Erha (3. Februar 2010)

Och man, deine rätsel sind echt unlösbar...

Schwarze gewaender ? König und Herrscher ? Herrscher gibt es so viele...oder zumindest welche die sich so nennen !


----------



## Soladra (3. Februar 2010)

Schwer? SCHWER??? I

Ich fasse zusammen:

Ein König hat immerschwarzweiß an und schwarze untertanen, die es auch an anderen Orten gibt. ALLES SEHR METHAPHORISCH!!!
Er wohnt auf einem Berg...


----------



## Erha (4. Februar 2010)

Es koennte ein boss in Naxx sein,die nennen sich doch alle Lord sowieso, seine Untertanen waeren untote und somit schwarz...allerdings, welcher wohnt da auf nem Berg ? der eine steht etwas hoeher und schickt dir immer seine geiseln auf den hals ? Berg koennte auch ein Podest sein ?

oder der Boss in Hügel, dieser skelett typ... der ist schwarz weiss...traegt aber irgendwie keinen umhang....steht aber auf einem berg...

da gibt es irgendwie so viele... in der gleichen ini ist doch der endboss der auch auf nem Berg steht....

ach man... keine ahnung...


----------



## Soladra (5. Februar 2010)

Tipp oder auflösen?


----------



## Erha (7. Februar 2010)

noch einen tip vielleicht... einen womit man es loesen kann ?? ^^


----------



## Lethior (10. Februar 2010)

König Bangalash aus dem Schlingendorntal


----------



## Erha (12. Februar 2010)

100% richtig wuerde ich sagen !!!!

nice ! 

denke du kannst ein neues rätsel starten !


----------



## Erha (18. Februar 2010)

ja denke mal ist FFA...mir faellt gerade nichts ein !


----------



## Deck5 (18. Februar 2010)

da sich keiner meldet stelle ich einfach mal ein rätsel der schatz ist..
da wo des hammers seele
des paladins hammers seele die große hydra hat dort ihr heim besesene beschützen sie ein uralter zwerg wartet dort auf euch 
wo ist denn nun der schatz^^


----------



## Erha (19. Februar 2010)

Hm... Des Paladi´ns Hammers Seele.-.. das versteh ich nicht ganz... ... Eine Hydra die Ihn bewacht und ein Zwerg der wartet..soweit richtig oder ?

also der Uralte zwerg, koennte Bran Brinzebart sein, in den Hallen des Steins... bei dem Event boss... Die seele des hammers koennte die geschichte sein, die wird ja da beim Event erzaehlt... allerdings, ist da irgendwo eine hydra ? 

also...Halle des Steins, wobei ich nicht davon ausgehe das es richtig ist..xD


----------



## Deck5 (19. Februar 2010)

tut mir leid aber das ist falsch die seele des hammers ist eine metapher und gehört zu einer pala quest!


----------



## Erha (22. Februar 2010)

Also eine Paladin Quest mit einer Hydra und einem Zwerg der auf einen wartet... da faellt mich ncut Das uralte Böse ein... Da muss man dich in den Versunkenen Tempel, da sind ja fast alles hydren und am ende muss man die Quest am Bollwerk bei einem Zwerg "glaube ich" abgeben... Stimmt das ?


----------



## Deck5 (22. Februar 2010)

falsch ich löse auf 
tiefschwarze grotte 
des hammers seele= ist ne allianz pala quest für nen hammer oder so 
hydra=sollte sich selbst beantworten kleiner tipp der name ist aku mai
Besesene=schatten hammer 
zwerg ist der typ am ende der inni


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

Wasser, tief unten am Meeresgrund. Eine Algenbesetzte Kiste, ein Seemonster und ein Gnomentaucher.

Das sollte reichen ist ziemlich einfach^^


----------



## Deck5 (23. Februar 2010)

puh ich rate mal 
... tiefen bahn mir fällt als seemonster die naga ein


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Da keine auflösung mach ich einfach ein neues.

Mein Schatz kan sehen jederman
Ein Gnom ist ziehmlcih nahe drann, 
Doch auch der Drachenfalk
hat ihn sich fast gekrallt.


Recht lelicht


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

/schubbs


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Noch nen Tipp?


----------



## Simi1994 (10. Juni 2010)

Zul Aman????^^


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

Wo is da ein Gnom?


----------



## Simi1994 (11. Juni 2010)

keine Ahnung xD


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

Siehtst. Kleine TIpp

Es ist nicht im Meer


----------



## Simi1994 (15. Juni 2010)

Lös auf, bin echt gespannt wo das sein soll^^


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Dalaran, in der magischen Menagerie das Aquarium. Da flattert auch ein Drachenfalke rum!

Neues:

Druiden reden mit dem fetten Bruder, doch die schlanke Schwester lassen sie aus, im wald voller Nebel und Heiligkeit.

Ist ziemlich fies, weil sich nemad die mühe macht,d as gebiet zu erkunden


----------



## Soladra (17. Juni 2010)

Tipp: Der Sohn des Sohnes eines Halbgottes steht in diesem Gebiet rum.


----------



## Mincor (18. Juni 2010)

Mondlichtung? wenn du auf Malfurion hinaus willst.Aber der war kein Achtelgott...


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*faceplam*

Ich weiß, das Schwuchtelfurion keinen Halbgott als Vater hat... Aber du bist im richtiogen Gebiet.... Nur wo da? grob reihct mir schon


----------



## lordirian (20. Juni 2010)

dieset Typ der den Schrein da hat


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Nicht ganz...denkt mal poetischer


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Warte Warte wie hiess das Dorf? Nachthafen? Der fette Bruder ist ein Taure stimmts?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

nop, aber ich verstehe, was du meinst^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> nop, aber ich verstehe, was du meinst^^



Mist :<


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Remulos Schrein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Nein^^^Aber die frage ist auch voll fies, das kennt kaum einer, selbst unter den Druiden.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nein^^^Aber die frage ist auch voll fies, das kennt kaum einer, selbst unter den Druiden.



Der riesige Bärengeist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

Der Katzengeist in der Mondlichtung


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Lethior hat recht^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Der Katzengeist in der Mondlichtung



Welcher Katzengeist?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BLARG! Aber ich war nah dran! *mit dem Finger herumfuchtel*


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Welcher Katzengeist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann bin ich mal so freundlich und überlasse dir die nächste Frage^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal so freundlich und überlasse dir die nächste Frage^^



Danke Meister Lethior!


Mein ort wird von der geflügelten Schlange bewacht!

Der ist einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Gegenüber von Nachthafen in der Schlucht streunt der rum

Zul'Gurub, der Gong hinter Hakka


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Nicht der Gong hinter Hakka?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Na-hein^^


----------



## lordirian (22. Juni 2010)

Zul´Gurub


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Der Prophet von Quetz'lun in Zul'drak?


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Der Prophet von Quetz'lun in Zul'drak?



An beide : nein

Soladra, bist auf dem richtigen Kontinent^^


----------



## Soldus (23. Juni 2010)

Die Ruinen von Drak`Zin in den Grizzlyhügeln? 

Monster: Eisschlange


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Die Ruinen von Drak`Zin in den Grizzlyhügeln?
> 
> Monster: Eisschlange



Falsch. 
Achja Datenbanken usw. zu durchsuchen ist wie cheaten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Schrein von Sseratus? Der Prophet da ist doch auch eine Schlange oder?


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Schrein von Sseratus? Der Prophet da ist doch auch eine Schlange oder?



Nein es. Der Ort wird von *geflügelten *Schlangen bewacht.


----------



## Vollhirsch (15. Juli 2010)

Tausend Nadeln, bei den vielen fliegenden Schlangen. Irgendwas mit Wolken... heissen die glaube ich


----------



## Reflox (17. Juli 2010)

Vollhirsch schrieb:


> Tausend Nadeln, bei den vielen fliegenden Schlangen. Irgendwas mit Wolken... heissen die glaube ich



Nein


----------



## Nebola (17. Juli 2010)

Grizzlyhügel, Ruinen von Drakil'Jin ?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Nebola schrieb:


> Grizzlyhügel, Ruinen von Drakil'Jin ?



DING DING! Richtig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> DING DING! Richtig!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh man dabei zocke ich seit 3 Monaten net mehr :S

Ok mal schaun ob mir was einfällt. Ich glaub das ist sehr einfach.

Mein Schatz wird von einem Yeti bewacht und ist in einer Höhle.

PS: Der Yeti war mal Elite, war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Der Yeti Dun Morogh...


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2010)

Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Horcht her ihr Hunde mein Hass ist euer! Und nun spürt das Feuer!"

ratet mal schön


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht muss immer an den Hundeführer im Kloster oder Magtheridon denken.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Der Kernhundfutzi in BR?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

@Beide

Noin ganz falsch ausser Nebola hat es knapp gestreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

DING!

Es reimt sich, un der einzige Boss,der reimt, is der kopflose reiter


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

"Ihr seid am Ziel die Suche ist vorbei, das schicksal soll entscheiden wer der Sieger sei!"

Richtig!


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hmmm...

Große Zähne, Großes Maul
Und des Fressens niemals faul
Traumverzerrte Jüngerlein
Sollen siene Mahlzeit sein.
Harter Schuppen stilles Kleid 
kleiner als das Tier ihr seid.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Große Zähne, Großes Maul
> Und des Fressens niemals faul
> ...



Mutantus der Verschlinger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Meine GEstreute Falle, aber nein


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Bei den Smaragd-Welpen?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

nope


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

grmbl...


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Am anfang was schon warm...


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Am anfang was schon warm...



Die Deviat schlangen?
Die Albino-Krokodile?
Die Deviat-Druiden in Schlangenform?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

> Die Albino-Krokodile?



Ja, aber wo?? Ich meinte damit eher Wasserwesen...


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Die Dreschadon Grube in den Höhlen des Wehklagens?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

flasche ini


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

gnarf? 
öh ühm Versunkener Tempel! Oder die Tiefschwarze Grotte :<


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

nope... Denk mal an centauren


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Desolace > Mauradon... du meinst diese dinger dessen namen mir gerade nicht einfällt :>


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Ok, du ahst es schon fast... was ist in Maurodon?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

diese dingens halt... gott wie hiessen diese mistviecher nochmals... die würmer kannst du ja nicht meinen oder?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

nein, es ist ein krokodil...


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

eben aber wie hiess das viech...


----------



## Vollhirsch (19. Juli 2010)

Das heisst Faulschnapper!!!


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

So isses. MAcht unter euch aus, wer die nächste runde macht.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Niemand antwortet so "klaue" ich das recht!

Das Schiff fing an zu brennen.

Ratet mal schön.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

Nordend Die Bucht mit dem brennenden schiff.Heulendes Fjord


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Soldus (20. Juli 2010)

Der Heulende Fjord, Westwacht, die Quest bei der man von nem Zeppelin aus Bomben auf Piratenschiffe wirft?








Das mit der Datenbank sollte eigentlich nur ein Beweis sein.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

nein :>


----------



## Soldus (24. Juli 2010)

Insel von Quel`danas, die Quest bei der man von nem Drachenfalken aus Brandbomben auf 2 Schiffe wirft?


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Nein


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Ich lös mal auf: 

König Ymirons Kammer.

Fies was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

IS FFa oder willst du nochmal?


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> IS FFa oder willst du nochmal?


Mach nur ^^


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Rote Bäume überall
feine Stämme hell
Krater mit GEtier ganz voll
und die sind des Feuers Quell.


MAl was ganz einfaches


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Der Vulkan in Un'Goro.


Tot bin ich schon Lang.
Knochig überall, von Schwanz bis Wang.
Augen aus Edelstein.
Bewache ich den Schatz ganz fein.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Nein


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Was? o.o

Sengende schlucht?


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Nein

Ichhabe im Rätsel was umeditiert, ahbe nachgekukt und hab mich in der Farbe der Stämme vertan: Aus weiß wird hellund die Tiere wind nun die Quellle des Feuers


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2010)

Rubinsanktum


so


Tot bin ich schon Lang.
Knochig überall, von Schwanz bis Wang.
Augen aus Edelstein.
Bewache ich den Schatz ganz fein.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2010)

Ihr seid schlechte Schatzsucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

Ich wills nur ned verraten


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Komisches dickes Ding im Shozalarbecken? da steht so ein Orakel vor, ist auch für eine Quest


----------



## Soladra (2. September 2010)

ich glaube, du meisnt das, was auch Reflox meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Um Rätsel zu schaffen fehlt mir das Talent, daher FFA


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

Hier die Rätsel nuss.. falls es eine ist
Der Troll des Blutes 
Die 5 hilfen 
Du kämpfst gegn ihn 
Sein boss kommt ... läasst dich aber am leben

viel spaß ich hoffe ich habe mich beim ersten mal nicht vertan heißt bei dem ersten tipp


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

sry doppel post


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2010)

Drakuru, auf der Nekropole, als du die Trolle kontrollieren musst um ihn zu besiegen


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

richtig!
MAch du ein rätsel


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2010)

Ne, ich bleib bei meinem FFA ^^


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

Einst wurd er getragen voller stolz
doch dann kam das böse und er wurde vergessen 
nun nach langer zeit sucht man ihn wieder .


----------



## Reflox (4. September 2010)

Dort wo Quel'delar steckt.


----------



## Deck5 (4. September 2010)

leider falsch 
ich botone das ER nicht das ES


----------



## Soladra (6. September 2010)

Arthas?


----------



## Deck5 (6. September 2010)

wusste nicht das arthas von jemandenm getragen wurde nach dem nächsten fail lös ich auf


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Dann gib mal einen Tipp^^


----------



## Deck5 (6. September 2010)

mhh das scheint ja ne rätselnuss zu sein*innerlich jubel*
der goldene gnom hat viel erfahrung


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

Ulduar? Irgendwas da? Goldener Gnom wäre dann Mimiron


----------



## Deck5 (6. September 2010)

FAil

hier die lösung ich überlege mir noch ein neues

Lichträcher wurde einst von arthas getragen mit stolz
als frostmourne kam wurde er von arthas vergessen
nun wir er gesucht umd aus seinem schaft shadowmourne zu machen

chromie hat viel mit der geisel zu tun und ist in der drachenöde 
alles hat sinn wie ihr seht


----------



## Lethior (6. September 2010)

ich hab gedacht, dass es Chromie war, aber weil die zum brnzenen Drachenschwarm gehört hab ich sie nicht genannt >.<
das nächste Rätsel knack ich^^


----------



## Dling (6. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> ich hab gedacht, dass es Chromie war, aber weil die zum brnzenen Drachenschwarm gehört hab ich sie nicht genannt >.<
> das nächste Rätsel knack ich^^



Sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (7. September 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber weil ich keinen sinnvollen Zusammenhang gefunden habe, bin ich auf Mimi umgestiegen^^


----------



## Deck5 (8. September 2010)

Der 4x Bekehrete held
sehr einfach


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2010)

Wie wärs mit ein bisschen mehr?

Aus dem Kontext raus würde ich Illidan sagen, entweder sein Gefängnis in Hyal oder der Schwarze Tempel.


----------



## Soldus (11. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht mal was "Bekehrete" bedeutet!


----------



## Deck5 (11. September 2010)

ok anders
erst hatte er seinen willen dann nicht dann wieder dann nicht und dann als er zum dritten mal seinen willen wieder bekommen hat ist er kurz darauf gestorben durch flammen.
er ist der bruder von einer großen person.... lebewesen
sseine nachkömmlinge sind (groß und stark) geworden und streben nach macht


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2010)

Deathwing?


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Deathwing?



Hat Todesschwinge einen Bruder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Deck5

Deine Texte sind wie eine Gehirnschmelze!


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hat Todesschwinge einen Bruder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung, was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen^^


----------



## Soldus (14. September 2010)

Grom Höllschrei? Er wurde doch ein paar mal zur Legion zurück bekehrt, und zum Schluß opferte er sich und starb um die Orcs von der dämonischen Kontrolle zu befreien. 
Thrall und Grom standen sich sehr nahe, man könnte also sagen sie waren Brüder, und sein Sohn Garrosh ist ja auch ziemlich machtgierig.


----------



## Lethior (14. September 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Grom Höllschrei? Er wurde doch ein paar mal zur Legion zurück bekehrt, und zum Schluß opferte er sich und starb um die Orcs von der dämonischen Kontrolle zu befreien.
> Thrall und Grom standen sich sehr nahe, man könnte also sagen sie waren Brüder, und sein Sohn Garrosh ist ja auch ziemlich machtgierig.



Wenn du das so schreibst gibt das sogar Sinn^^


----------



## Deck5 (15. September 2010)

*trommelwibel ertönt *
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH VON MR CAPSLOCK^^
nein spaß bei seite Richtig soldus du bist dran mirt rätseln machen 
ps grom und THrall waren brüder nur zur info erfährt man in wc 3 reign of chaos
und soviel zu derältere ist weise pah hat man ja gesehen


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Deck5 schrieb:


> [...]



Nein sie sind keine Brüder! Nicht "leiblich"! Sie sind so eine Art Brüder wie die Ureinwohner von Amerika, Afrika hatten. BLutsbruder und & Co.

Durotan hatte nur einen Sohn mit Draka nämlich: Thrall!

Grom kommt von... irgendeinem der auch Höllschrei heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2010)

Weil jetzt eine Woche lang nichts Neues kam, bin ich einfach mal so frei und mach eins:
Die Zwei passen nicht
Die Drei beheimate ich,
Die Vier vereine ich,
Die Fünf umgeben mich


----------



## Lethior (24. September 2010)

Ich pushe hier mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jemorail (29. September 2010)

Hm... vll. die elemente?
die 2 können feuer und wasser sein...
die 3 erde, wasser und luft...
die 4 sind nunmal die elemente feuer, wasser, luft und erde... also wäre man dann ein schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und die 5... wurde nicht mal in einem der bücher erwähnt, dass das 5. element die natur selber ist?


----------



## Lethior (29. September 2010)

Nette Überlegung, aber leider falsch. Das Rätsel bezieht sich eher auf geographische Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Deck5 (6. November 2010)

mhh vielleicht so
Antwort der wyrmruhtempel da:
Leben (rot) und tod(schwarz) nicht passen
blau grün und bronze werden auch behimatet
blau grün rot und bromnze vereinen sich gegen schwarz
und er beheimatet alle 5 schreine


----------



## Lethior (7. November 2010)

Nette Überlegung, du bist immerhin auf dem richtigen Kontinent. Aber leider im völlig falschen Gebiet


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Wie soll man das rausfinden, wenn man nicht weiss, was mit "Die" gemeint ist. Mit "Die" könnte alles von der Schneeflocke bis zur Kriegsgöttin gemeint sein. Sind Gebäude gemeint ? Oder NPC's ?


----------



## Simi1994 (7. November 2010)

Tausendwinter


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie soll man das rausfinden, wenn man nicht weiss, was mit "Die" gemeint ist. Mit "Die" könnte alles von der Schneeflocke bis zur Kriegsgöttin gemeint sein. Sind Gebäude gemeint ? Oder NPC's ?



Wenn ich sagen würde was "Die" sind, wäre das Rätsel wohl viel zu einfach. 
Aber gut. Die 3 sind Menschen, die 4 sind Flüsse. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## Shaila (8. November 2010)

Flussnabel - Sholazarbecken ?


----------



## Lethior (8. November 2010)

Jap


----------



## Deck5 (8. November 2010)

Dort wo gutes geheiligt wird aber böses getan wird dort war der eine.( Scharlachroter Kreuzzug)
nie wieder er gefunden ward aber er doch immer da war.
nun nah der besinnung sein meister ihn verlässt .
der neue meister ward gefunden allerdings er lange zeit versteckt .
nah der schlacht die große wo der große feind geschwächt.
er aufgetaucht und ihn genommen.

TIPP: Lasst euch nicht vond er wörtern oder der satzstellung verwirren 
ps ich nehem mal an das es ffa war


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2010)

Tirion Fordring?


----------



## Deck5 (11. November 2010)

fast


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Licht.


----------



## Soldus (15. November 2010)

Darion Mograine


----------



## Deck5 (21. November 2010)

Ihr seid alle glecih nah drann und gleich nah fern wobei.. eher nah drann als fern
....ES hatt mit allen zu tun


----------



## leckaeis (26. Januar 2011)

Ich weiss, das Thema is schon mehr als zwei Monate alt, aber ich versuch mein Glück einfach mal, auch wenn meine Lösung nicht ganz auf die Frage "Wo befindet sich der Schatz.." passt, aber naja. 

Ich würd mal behaupten, du meinst den Ashbringer


----------

